# Altes Spiel auf Win7



## Hackseputt (19. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne mal wieder, rein aus nostalgischen Gründen, Willi Werkel spielen (also Häuser-, Schiffe- und Flugzeuge bauen; die andern Teile mag ich nicht so). Jetzt hab ich das grad installieren wollen und mein PC hat angefangen rumzumecker, dass das Spiel für Win7 64bit nicht kompatibel ist... Kann ich da irgendwas machen, zum Beispiel ein Pack runterladen oder ähnliches ?? Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe 

lg


----------



## Arosk (19. März 2011)

Funktioniert die Installation? Also kannst du es installieren und es meckert erst beim starten?


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2011)

Die 16-Bit-Inkompatibelität hat mir auch schon ein paar Spiele versaut - vor allem traurig, wenn die OpenGL/Glide benötigen um keinen Augenkrebs zu verursachen - da kann man VMWare und Virtual PC als Alternative auch abhaken >


----------



## Arosk (19. März 2011)

Eigentlich ist bei den alten Spielen oft nur der Installer 16-Bit. Das Spiel selbst ist oft 32. Beispiel: FIFA 98, dort ist der Installer 16-Bit. Ich habs einfach auf Windows XP installiert, die Daten rübergeholt und dann gings. Gibt je nach Spiel auch Batches die das Spiel installieren, falls der Installer 16-Bit ist.

Virtual PC geht halt auch nicht, da dort nur eine crap Hardware simuliert wird :<

Bleibt halt fast nichts anderes übrig als z. B. Windows XP als zweites OS zu installieren. Ggf. auch ein älteres wie ME.


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2011)

Zum holen und verbreiten von Tipps für ältere Spiele, habe ich übrigens vor längerer Zeit mal ne Gruppe eingerichtet 
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1115/view/


----------



## Dagonzo (19. März 2011)

VIelleicht wäre die DOSBox für Windows 7 eine Option alte Spiele wieder zum laufen zu bekommen.

http://www.chip.de/news/DOSBox-Retro-Games-unter-Windows-7-spielen_40729487.html


----------



## Arosk (19. März 2011)

Problem nur, das das Spiel noch garnicht so alt ist.

http://www.dooyoo.de/pc-spiele/autos-bauen-mit-willy-werkel/


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2011)

Mach dir halt ein Dual-Boot-System mit Win7 und XP und fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. März 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Problem nur, das das Spiel noch garnicht so alt ist.


Ja ok, stimmt auch wieder^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. März 2011)

Linux + Wine, wenn man kein zweites Windows kaufen will.


----------

